# Turbo Gurus input plz



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

By the summer or shortly after I plan on being Boosted. I have a few questions though.

A couple of people I occassionally associate with are boosted. As things currently stand, they are already capable of toying with V6 stangs, 3000gts/stealth/supras (non turbo), and other compacts. I'd like to know what it would take to hang with them. I'll list the mods that I know of.

'97 Honda Civic DX: 5 speed
-CAI
-Header
-catback exhaust
-T3/04 turbo kit

97 Mitsu Mirage: 5 Speed
-Exhaust
4g63T swap from 1st gen DSM

98 Mitsu Galant: 5 speed
-Exhaust
-4g63T swap from Evo VI

02 Stratus RT: Autostick
-Exhaust
-CAI
-* might go with Ripp Supercharger

03 Mitsu OZ Rally: 5 speed
-Exhaust
-Intake
-Header
-4g63T swap from Evo VIII

Now I know 'Driver's skill' play a big part and the Auto in my GA puts me at a serious disadvantage. Personally, I would like to go with the HS kit but I don't think it would be enough to hang with these guys so I was wondering if a T3 (maybe a GT30) setup would produce the kind of power I need. I don't have dyno #s on their cars and I don't even know if any of them go to the track.

Now there's a few ways I could go about this. 

-Initially I was thinking to test the grounds with the GT30 series and see what kind of HP I could get out of that (with the help of a reputable turbo shop). 

-Stick with a T28 series (probably the GT28RS) and be happy with the results until R&D improves

-Swap to a N/A SR20 for a while and eventually boost that.

Regardless of how I look at this project, either way is going to be expensive.

P.S.

I am not doing any of this myself (except gathering the parts). I don't have the experience but I'm still learning about turbo setups so plz be easy  I know that the first step in the boosted GA project is to swap to a manual. 
What's the difference between the 240, Z32, Cobra maf? I've noticed that on SR boosted applications, many owners go with the Z32 or Cobra maf while the GAs generally stick with the 240. Do they have a direct effect on how much boost you could hold to redline or is there some other reason explanation that I don't understand?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Neva2wicked said:


> By the summer or shortly after I plan on being Boosted. I have a few questions though.
> 
> A couple of people I occassionally associate with are boosted. As things currently stand, they are already capable of toying with V6 stangs, 3000gts/stealth/supras (non turbo), and other compacts. I'd like to know what it would take to hang with them. I'll list the mods that I know of.
> 
> ...



Honestly the only car your going to be able to hang with as far as dyno numbers is the civic. I know nothing about the Stratus motor so can't comment on that. The 4G63T is a TANK and is capable of supporting well over 300WHP which has not yet been proven on the GA16. 

Honestly what the GA bottom end can hold has not yet been reached, At first people said 200 wasn't gonna happen and now we have done well over that, first NPM did 233 then I did 249 so with that we proved the 200WHP barier wrong. Can it take 300WHP? Time will tell, until we test it is all speculation 

I can tell you that the reason people use different MAF's is to support more HP. For example I was maxing out the 240 MAF on my old setup which is why I recently upgraded the fuel system and changed to the cobra MAF. The nice thing about the 240 MAF is that no re-wiring is required, you just plug it in and have JWT reprogram the ECU for it. However if you are shooting for the stars (as far as HP) you will want to use the Cobra or Z32. 

I think a GT30R would be overkill on the GA unless you built the internals. I am currently running the GT28RS which is capable of flowing enough to support just over 300WHP without sacrificing turbo response. Time will tell if the GT28RS is the ideal turbo for the application.


----------

